# low fuel light?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone know aprox. how many gallons of fuel would be left in the tank before the light comes on? 90 sentra, don't know if I haven't gotten the fuel level low enough yet or if the light doesn't work. Most fuel I've put in the tank has been 10.3 gallons, it's a 13 gal tank isn't it??


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

There's a light? None of my gauges worked before we replaced the voltage regulator and one day it ran out of gas there never was any light--and yes, the lights still worked w/o the gauges.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> There's a light? None of my gauges worked before we replaced the voltage regulator and one day it ran out of gas there never was any light--and yes, the lights still worked w/o the gauges.



not sure if it lights up or not ( or if it's supposed too) but in the middle of the gauge cluster theirs a indicator you can read that says "low fuel"


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> Anyone know aprox. how many gallons of fuel would be left in the tank before the light comes on? 90 sentra, don't know if I haven't gotten the fuel level low enough yet or if the light doesn't work. Most fuel I've put in the tank has been 10.3 gallons, it's a 13 gal tank isn't it??


On my old 96 se-r it comes on when there is 2-2 one half gallons left. If you never saw the light before it is a little red dot under the E_ line that comes and goes depending on how hard your pushing the gas at first then after a while it is just on and that "I think" is 1 and three fourths to 2 gall then.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Well that's different than what I have...but i've got an 89.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My '88's low fuel light is between the steering column and the driver's side switch blanks behind the headlight/turn signal switch. When it comes on, I usually get another 7-8 miles before the car starts to stutter.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I can usually go about 40-60+ miles after my light comes on in my 88
I also have a 87 that * does not* have a light.. that I thought did.. :dumbass: 

Don't rely on it unless you know it's there.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

my light sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I haven't gotten to empty yet, dont' really want to. I've filled it 10.6 gallons before on the empty line. Not sure how many gallons the tank holds though. If its 11 damn...if its 13 then no problem.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know what the deal is with these nissan gas tanks, the manuals all say 13 gallons but I sputter into the gas station and can never get more than 11 gallons in.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I don't know what the deal is with these nissan gas tanks, the manuals all say 13 gallons but I sputter into the gas station and can never get more than 11 gallons in.


i'm afraid to try, i've had the needle past E and put in 10.6 gallons. That means I only had about 10miles to go before sputtering probably, although i've sputtered around corners on low gas so i'm sure its 11gal tank


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

My sports coupe in the days that it still drove . I could go
for a while, with the little gas pump light on .About 12 gallons. You fig. you have around a half gallon in the fuel lines. So I would say about 1 1/2 gallons in the reserve.


And yes I did run out of gas at about 12.9 gallons . (note :this was going up hill .) :dumbass:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Maybe some of you need to invest in a new one of THESE.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Maybe some of you need to invest in a new one of THESE.


Mine still works very good, just the light doesn't seem to work anymore, i've only seen it on once and i put 9 galons in that time. Thats why i freaked out when i put 10.6 in


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Maybe some of you need to invest in a new one of THESE.


NIB... hahaha..LMAO! 

I just pulled the one out of the B13 tank yesterday in to the coupe it will go.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

red_devil said:


> NIB... hahaha..LMAO!
> 
> I just pulled the one out of the B13 tank yesterday in to the coupe it will go.


One thing I love about having a B11....there aint much competition on ebay. I usually get the parts I want at the opening bid.


----------

